# LINKS TO ALL THE WORKSHOPS FOR YOUR USE!! open all those posted by scrolling down this page to the numbered workshops



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Scroll down on the MAIN PAGE here in the closed workshop section, until you see all the workshops posted one at a time*They start with number seven They are numbered and they are interesting and useful. Just go back to home page and scroll down through the posts until you see the numbered posts shown as individual topics.

You are welcome to copy all or part of them and you are welcome to make copies of
pages or pdf's of the whole workshop. 
we have left pertinent questions and an
swers from the students as well, and information that is pertinent to the class!

I am sorry for the confusion but I am not able to reach admin to help me move 'stuff' around.

*Read the PARADES OF THE WORK DONE BY THE STUDENTS IN EACH CLASS!* and then other topics that interest you here and scroll down to the workshop you are interested in reading.

You will not be able to post there but copies and pdf and other documents are allowed. Shirley


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you, I must be doing something wrong.I founs slippers but not socks.. Loved your quilts. I too am a quilter, perosnal preference is hand applique, Baltimore style.


Designer1234 said:


> *Scroll down on the MAIN PAGE here in the closed workshop section, until you see all the workshops posted one at a time*They start with number seven They are numbered and they are interesting and useful. Just go back to home page and scroll down through the posts until you see the numbered posts shown as individual topics.
> 
> You are welcome to copy all or part of them and you are welcome to make copies of
> pages or pdf's of the whole workshop.
> ...


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you again, I found it, I will spend some time reading now for sure


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Thank you, I must be doing something wrong.I founs slippers but not socks.. Loved your quilts. I too am a quilter, perosnal preference is hand applique, Baltimore style.


I'm sorry; I'm not seeing any workshops posted. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I'm sorry; I'm not seeing any workshops posted. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


that is an old post, the information should still be in them, but there are no workshops ongoing at that moment that I know of.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Copies of Closed Workshops - Designer1234


These are the workshops taught by KP members to other KP members. There are over 63 complete workshops including on going discussions with the students. They will be on this section permanently. Just click on it and read the classes. Copy them if you wish. Managed by Designer1234, prismaticr.




www.knittingparadise.com


----------

